# pedal powered generators



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anybody have any information or instructions on building a pedal powered generator of some sort? Wouldn't it be possible to hook up a belt or chain to a stationery bike to spin an alternator from a car to help charge batteries? Any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A few years ago there was a bike with a DC gen on it 
It made the rounds of the energy fairs.
It had a *load* pannel hooked to the gen . . . switches to turn on lightbulbs.

I have watched and laughed at the people taking a turn on the stationary bike . . . . . .Here comes the big matcho dude who can *beat* that there machine...........
The fun part is watching the face expressions of the peddler as the load is increased. . . . .then the sweat appears . . .
Very quickly *matcho dude* gets off and quickly slinks away into the crowd.......................defeated by the load.

Yes you can put a DC gen to a bike . . . . .
But your going to find out in a big hurry how much effort it takes to generate a small amount of power. . . . .say 100 watts at 12vdc or + or - 8 amps.
You will constantly be riding up that Big hill....not much fun.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
There are a couple here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#HumanPower

Not sure how good they are.

Gary


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> A few years ago there was a bike with a DC gen on it
> It made the rounds of the energy fairs.
> It had a *load* pannel hooked to the gen . . . switches to turn on lightbulbs.
> 
> ...


 Yep, I read somewhere that the average person can generate about 150 watts of power. Barely enough to power that TV... Get some solar panels, let the sun do the work for you!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I am going to build a rig to charge our batteries that power our radios using a 3 1/2 horse gas engine and an GM alternator. We use a power supply now with battery back up but when power is off no charge for the batteries. If the power was to be off for long periods now I would either start the gen or take them out and charge them with jumper cables from the car. We use the gen a couple hours a day at most for water. Sam
PS we also use the batteries for light at nite when power is off.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Unless your name is Lance Armstrong, the amount of power generated would be small. Think a few tens of watts over the long term. 

Probably not worth the effort unless you want to train for the Tour De France.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL:clap: Thanks for the feedback guys. I have always heard of pedal powered this and thats but never looked into it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

We have a pedal bike at work. Use it to teach people what it takes to porduce energy. It has 2 bulbs, a 25watt and a 100watt. Most kids can easily light the 25watt. Very few adults can keep the 100watt lit for a full minute.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Pedal power is probably more useful for grinding flour or meat for the home.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it would be a great punishment for kids who leave lights (or curling irons) on in an alternative energy powered home. Good exercise and natural consequences and all.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I can understand that they would be pretty useless in some aspects, but wouldn't they help throw a charge on a battery if nothing else? I figure at this time of year when the snow is still up to my knees and it's hard to get anything done outdoors - it would offer some excersize and kill two birds with one stone. Or are they simply that useless?


----------



## RayG IA (Jan 22, 2008)

My brother bought two of the brackets listed in this article and used one with a small engine and the other with an exercise cycle. He uses both to supliment his solar system in the winter.

http://theepicenter.com/tow02077.html

The army also has a human powered generator that can be converted for 12v use. I know that I've seen an article on it somewhere, but can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Lisa is going to jail...................

Her crime: cruel and inhumane punishment of her child.
Namely she was caught forcing said child to peddle the stationary bike long enough to replace all the energy that a curling iron used from the battery bank.
Said child was confined to a wheelchair after her legs totally gave out.
The judge thanked jurry forman L Armstrong for his quick and deciseve leadership in convicting Lisa.
Part of Lisa's jail stay is to have her do at least one hour a day on the stationary bike with a 150 watt load connected.

Poor Lisa . . . . . . .. . .

see ya in five years................


LOL . . .must be time for my evening meds . . .LOL


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahh but ya know a video game doesnt require much power.
I could see only allowing kids to play as long as the could keep it powered 
were is that genny .5 amp at 9volts yeah they could do it


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes . . but trapper said something about charging batterys . . . some usefull energy........
Not about playing with *toys*


----------



## RayG IA (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 90 watt of solar panels right now, so in full sun I can expect 90 watts of charging. I use 5 watt, 12 volt, compact flouresent lights in normal day-to-day use. I believe an hour of peddleing would give me several hours of light.

My 12 volt scanner and portable CB radio use about 4 watts each. I'm not sure what my GRMS radio charger use, but it probable is in the same range. I also have a couple of O2 Cool 12 volt fans. My 12v portable DVD player is the biggest consumer that I have at about 36 watts. Given sunny days, I would have lights, contact with the outside world and have entertainment all with my small solar system.

I have a 350 watt inverter that I have to use to plug in my battery charger. I have a battery chargers for DeWalt 18 volt batteries, Milwaukee 18 volt batteries and normal AAA, AA, C and D batteries. This is going to be a much bigger drain on the system and I would only use these devices on sunny days, if at all possible.

You are not going to run any of your large 120v electric appliances from something like this, but if the grid goes down for an extended pierd of time (think longer than the fuel for your generator will last), I will have more power than most people. A peddle power generator would help me suppliment this small system during the winter. Again, this kind of system isn't meant to let you live like you do today, but it would let you live more normally than you could without it.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I wasn't thinking of sitting there peddaling while trying to blend up a frappe, curl my hair or watch TV - but more of helping to throw a charge on some batteries while getting a little exercize in the process. When I see the missus burning up miles on the treadmill on rainy winter days, I always feel there could be a more usefull means of the expended energy. Having some voltage sent back to a battery bank via an excersize bike seemed to be the best of both worlds. I don't have an off grid home yet but it is in the works and I still have a lot to learn about solar energy etc. A car has a battery and an alternator and look at how much electricity that is being produced there, lights, fans, radio etc. Can't something be fasioned up with a car alternator to produce power? being stationery bike or otherwise???


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.scienceshareware.com/pedal-power-build-your-own.htm

IMHO, You'd be farther ahead to spend the money on a solar panel then building this.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.windstreampower.com/Human_Power_Generator.php

Here's one already built. It produces 60 watts. So if you pedaled it for 1 hour a day you would average the same amout of charge in your batteries as a 15watt solar panel (in my area). The cost is $550. Most of us have seen the little 45 watt solar kits from harbor frieght for under $200. 3 times the power for a little over 1/3 the cost. Bet you know which I'd invest my time and money.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

How is the quality of the solar equipment found at Harbor freight and or Northern tool? Are they pretty decent or should I shop elsewhere when I'm ready to start obtaining my solar panels?


----------



## RayG IA (Jan 22, 2008)

The Harbor Freight kits are fine for a starter, That's where I purchased mine from. You don't want to design a large system with these panels, but it's a great place to start and learn. I believe these kits are currently on sale for $179.00. The only other thing you need is a battery.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

If you have the materials to build it and the know how you can try it very cheaply. Go to a salvage yard and get an alternator for an older GM car or truck. They should be fairly cheap and are very easy to wire up. I can't remember the correct way but sure someone here will correct if I am wrong. Once you mount the alternator and figure out how to turn it you only have to hook up 3 wires to try it. 1 a pos wire from the insulated post on the back of the alternator to pos on a battery. 2 a ground wire from alternator to ground on battery. 3 a jumper wire from hot to field on alternator. 4 a hot jumper to stator on alternator with a switch to turn off or unhook this one when not in use. Hope I got it right. Sam


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank You. I will look into these panels at Harbor Freight. I'm sure at some point I will play around with the alternator/bicycle gizmo but more for a fun proect than anything else. Thanks for all the replys:buds:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Not mentioned thus far is the speed (rpm ) needed to generate usefull energy from a automotive alternator.
Yes its gotta be turning pretty rapidly.

What I -and others- mentioned above was a DC generator.

Shure you could rig a small generator to one of those exercise gismos.
And yes you shure would be burning off the calories.........


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

If one was to do build one I think the thing to use would be a PM motor like the tape drive ones that are used for the cheapie windmills. All the wiring would be the same basic principal all you would need to figure out is the mounting.

TrapperJim

I used harbor frieght as the example since we've had lots of inquiries about them. I get usually get my stuff from Ebay. http://www.sunelec.com/ has about the best deals. Depending on your knowledge I would recommend talking with a local distruibuter/installer for area specifics. His knowledge will be worth just as much as the solar panels (run away if they make any kind of suggestion on putting a windmill on anything less then 100' tower).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Lisa is going to jail...................
> 
> Her crime: cruel and inhumane punishment of her child.
> Namely she was caught forcing said child to peddle the stationary bike long enough to replace all the energy that a curling iron used from the battery bank.
> ...



Haha, you laugh but I did have a daughter use her curling iron AND leave the blessed thing on. Poor power system. It's much happier now that she's in college and living in a conventionally powered dorm. (so is she).


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MIL2132-55369-1395.html

Chinese Hand Crank Generator -Type 65 Original military surplus generator produces DC electricity from hand cranking.

if you read the comments, seems like some are 10 Watts, but there's a mod you can do to make them 50-65 watts. some come already 50-65 watts.

--sgl


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The bicycle generators that Jim-mi mentioned used VW beetle (the real air cooled beetle) generators, and I think they were belt driven from the rear wheel. They put out a usable amount of electricity and were simple to build. I have pictures around somewhere, but since it was before I had a digital camera, the pictures are not easily found.


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

You might be able to make something adapting these windmills plans....

http://www.velacreations.com/chispito.html

using this motor....

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008040108263596&item=10-1783-A&catname=electric

Kev


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

Trapper Jim. You go right ahead & build that generator bike, & I'm going to tell you why. Situation: You finish up sunday dinner with a 2nd piece of apple pie & 2 scoops of ice cream. Not to mention the 2 big helpings of potatos & gravy. You ate to much & you know it, but it sure was good. Now, you can sit back & read the sunday paper then go to bed letting all those extra caleries turn into fat & colesterol & clog up your arteries. Or, After giving it a while to settle, spend a half hour on the ol' generator bike converting that pie & ice cream & potatos & gravy into usable energy in the form of electricity stored in your battery bank. Seems like a win, win, situation to me.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . .Bravo . .TWO

best idea on this thread

. . .mama's big sunday dinner is barely touched by all the skinny people sitting around the table..............Why . .?

because of the dredded rule that who ever eats the most will be strapped into the dredded stat. bike and be forced to recharge the battery system.

LOL


----------



## dunewalker (Mar 4, 2007)

You can use a modern automobile alternator for a bicycle generator, if you gear it up enough. A common racing-type bike has a largest front sprocket of 52 teeth & a smallest rear cog of 13 teeth for its highest (hardest to pedal) gear. This gives a ratio of 4:1. Pedaling at 100 rpms is about as fast as many would care to do & is most efficient for the human body. Therefore, pedaling at 100 rpm spins the rear wheel at 400 rpm. A car alternator is designed to spin at around 2,000 or so rpm. You need to re-gear your rear axle-to-alternator ratio at an additional 5:1 ratio. Easiest way to do this is with fan belts & pulleys. Visualize a 2" pulley on the alternator and a 10" pulley on the rear axle of the bicycle. That's one reason why alternators aren't commonly used, as it's not easy to set this up, but it can be done. Alternators put out around 40 amps or so @12 volts, which translates to 400 to 500 watts, much more than is possible to produce for more than a short time. You can't just pedal slower & get less power, as the alternator needs its rpms to produce at all. However, a bicycle is well-suited to pumping water, within its limitations. I'm still using the pedal-powered water pump I built 30 years ago, with a roller pump attached. These run efficiently at low rpms. You can pump around 10gpm up a 20 foot rise at a comfortable pace.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have explored the idea of building one of these bike jenny sets but after finding out the amount of work required to make the small amount of power I dropped the idea off the list of to do things, LOL. 
Bu it you are actually going ahead with the idea the best way to get the gearing up to speed it to remove the rear tire from the rim and run the drive belt around the rim. 
Mount the alternator/generator/motor ??? above the rear wheel. It is fairly easy to build one if you can weld and can be made using self tapping screws. 
My wife was saying she wanted an treadmill or exercise bike and that sounded like a good idea to me but I found a bike for 10 bucks at a yard sale.:happy: 
So the whole project was stopped. 
Dennis


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The reason not to use an auto alternator is that you would lose a lot of power in the belts/gearing required to spin it fast enough. That's why you want to use a generator or alternator designed for low speeds--you want your energy to make electricity, not to heat up belts and bearings in your gearing.


----------



## Argono (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a link to look at:

http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_experiments_bicycle.html


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Some nice links here that I added to Meloc's link sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Just a thought to think about but I guy I used to work with took a treadmill and somehow had it producing 48 volts. He said he was amazed at how much power it produced. His house was ran off solar.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.ravenhilldiscoverycenter.org/

This place has one using an automotive alternator.


----------

